# my German Beauties



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

got these 2 pairs at the buffalo pigeon show about a month ago figured id share some pics, theyre wonderful big ol birds, very calm and seem very comfortable around me


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

nice birds


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

they are beautiful pigeons in nice surroundings..


----------



## Ahsan9702 (Dec 20, 2013)

???? Pigeons like that essh
..


----------

